# New Whites boots



## 056 kid

I just received a pair of custom boots and am wondering if anyone else has purchased whites boots. How did they fit initially? did they break in well. See I am trying to figure out if these mugs fit rite!


----------



## bigjayfromwa

I have a pair of whites (16in leather) calks and when i first got them, they were stiff and tight...so i could only wear them a little bit at first, since they hurt like hell to wear them all day. Just oil or grease them up good and the break in goes a lot easier.

Once they're broke in though, they are a great pair of boots. You should be really happy with them in the end


----------



## FSburt

Been wearing them since 1989 and they are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn. Am now on my 5th pair but I am a forester and fire fighter so I live in these boots 11 monthes out of the yr. Put alot of miles on these boots. Main thing is to keep the middle eyelet unlaced so you dont get the white bite so bad other than that is just wear them as much as possible. They should fit on the tight side because of the stretch of the leather over time. My 1st pair I bought too wide and when they stretched out the eyelets touched when I laced them up even with 2 pairs of heavy socks. I just got a pair rebuilt so I am in the same boat with breaking them back in. Good luck and have patience they are a good boot.


----------



## tek9tim

Yup, good boots. I got a ton of stretch out of mine, though. Had to pay 40 bucks extra for a custom fit upper, and it pulled together pretty quick, then I had an inch and a half taken out of them, and they fit fine for a week, then stretched more, and they're pulled together again. Now I pretty much always wear La Sportiva mountaineering boots for fire. Stiffer (which you need on steep ground) and more comfortable than Whites. However, Whites are the Cadillac of logger boots.


----------



## redprospector

Stand in water untill the boots are soaked through, then wear them untill they are completely dry. Do this early in the morning because it takes a while for them to dry. Then oil the crap out of them, and presto, broke in boots.

Andy


----------



## slowp

I wore them when I worked in Eastern Warshington. But when I moved to the wet side, I switched to boots made over here. Because, Whites used to, (do they still?) start getting squishy wet whenever ONE LOOKED AT A PUDDLE. I hate wet feet. They got soaked whenever it rained, no matter how or what I greased them with. They were comfy, except they hurt my achilles tendon when driving with them on. I liked the high arch in them. I also got told I was wearing "East Side Sheep Herder Boots." Now I wear Wesco calks cuz my feet merely get a bit dampish during the wettest times. I put Birkinstock arch supports in them. I hate wet feet!!!!!


----------



## 056 kid

Ya feet and levis


----------



## Agnes

Waited 4 months for mine.... Finally UPS delivered them to me.

I broke them in gradually, couple hours at a time each time getting longer. 

Now I would not trade them for anything. Great boots can work all day and not have my knees bother me or my back.

Most people on the east coast have never heard of White's so I consider myself very lucky. Was visting my dad in ID and stumbled into White's while going to the Big Horns show in Spokane. Man you guys in PNW don't know how good you have it.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Agnes said:


> Waited 4 months for mine.... Finally UPS delivered them to me.
> 
> I broke them in gradually, couple hours at a time each time getting longer.
> 
> Now I would not trade them for anything. Great boots can work all day and not have my knees bother me or my back.
> 
> Most people on the east coast have never heard of White's so I consider myself very lucky. Was visting my dad in ID and stumbled into White's while going to the Big Horns show in Spokane. Man you guys in PNW don't know how good you have it.



Yes we do. Nobody ever believes us until somone like you gets a taste.


----------



## 2dogs

Been wearing White's since 1987 and I was wearing that pair today. I think I have 4 pair of different models. I bought most on ebay during the winter for cheap. I have outfitted my son and daughter in White's.

To start with just wear them for an hour or two a day for a week. Buy a Peet boot dryer and use it every time you wear the boots and only use Obenhaufs oil and grease. Oil the tongue and flex it until it is soft, fold it according to the directions, and leave the middle eyelet undone if you get White's bite. I don't, I'm lucky. Always unlace your boots until they fall off your feet. Don't partly unlace and pull the boots off hard or shove them in hard. If you do you run the risk of peeling the thin partial insole that covers the nails. Add an insole of your choice such as Spenco or superfeet if you have room. Melt the Obenhauf's into your boots with mild heat so as not to damage the leather. Occasionaly fill your boots up with warm water that had baking soda disolved in it to kill the smellies. Then don't rinse, just place on your Peet dryer. Never leave mud or dust on your boots, always rinse them off with a hose or in the sink and place on your Peet dryer.

If you want to confirm your true geekyness do what I do. Put Ian's Shoelace Site in your favorites folder. Here you can learn how to lace your boots the way God and Otto White intended you to.

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/


----------



## jrizman

i just recently got these:

http://www.whitesoutdoor.com/store/product.php?category=Boots&id=716

supposedly the first fully waterproof white boot.
I am VERY happy with these so far, been wearing them for about 2 months. obenhauf's is the ????, and only way to go. every weekend i grease them up. 
i have been in the full day of rain and not gotten wet, after 10 hours!

we work in all sorts of terrain within the inland northwest and these boots have taken a beating every day.

i like em so far and am looking forward to them in the future.


----------



## Sprig

Cedarkerf said:


> Yes we do. Nobody ever believes us until somone like you gets a taste.



 (years of custom Daytons, unfornately the origional manufacturer is gone, but man they were great boots, not much to break in and took a beating like nothing since, 2yrs on my last pair of high-top hammer-ins, never got my feet wet (much).
Long-term Dubbin user btw.



Serge

Treat 'em right, they're your real souls.................


----------



## thansen

*ouch!*

I have a pair of whites, they hurt like hell when i first got them and was wondering if they fit right. I recomend lots of grease and wear them as much as you can, as long as you dont start getting sores. Now that my boots are broke in, i wouldn't trade them for anything. But they were some stiff suckers, and hard to break in....Probably the hardest ones to break in I have ever had. But they are worth it! Good luck.....Lots of good boot grease.


----------



## PB

Has anyone tried the White's Pac boots? Are they any good, or do you recommend a different brand?


----------



## Cedarkerf

I have a pair of the elk hunter corks actually very comfortable havent used them in the real cold yet tho. I only paid 25 bucks 0n ebay for them lightly used so just that much easier to talk good about them.


----------



## GASoline71

Agnes said:


> Man you guys in PNW don't know how good you have it.





Cedarkerf said:


> Yes we do. Nobody ever believes us until somone like you gets a taste.



LMAO... 

Exactly what Brian said... nobody really "get's it" until they come visit...

We _will_ make you conform... all it usually takes is one trip out here... in severe cases maybe 2 - 3 trips...

Gary


----------



## ShoerFast

Since Early 90's here also! 

Whites will have your feet specs after your first order. 

Short story when I got my first pair, I could not ware them, heavy bind on my ankles. They had a note the box that said to soak them in water or in a mixture of water/rubbing alchol for a few to speed up brake in. 

At the time I was working at a regional airline that bought isapropal by the barrel to add take-off boost. I filled the boots on the way into the locker room and set them outside. No one seemed to notice, and comming out of the locker room, I hollared about as loud as I could asking if there is any as&^%$ here man enought to admitt they filled my new boots with water? As i poured them out in a drain and put them on wet. 

The news traveled fast and it was funny to see the looks and reactions as my work/friends tried to avoide me till I told the real story.


----------



## Evan

old thread new well kinda new pic. ounce you brake your feet into a pair of real boots youl never go back to flat solled teniloafers


----------



## sierratree

I've had 2 pair of Whites, a couple of pairs of Nick's, and wanted to try out Wesco's. Just got my 14" Wesco's lace to toe 2 months ago and they're top notch. Whites were freezing in snow. 

But really, it's not the boot, but how you prep them and take care of them. All in all, it's a personal choice. Some folks like one boot company, some like others...........Just depends.

But yes............I have a pair of White's Pacs and they are great.......Get a second pair of Pacs liners, because they will get damp or wet from your perspiration. So you can have a a dry pair for the next day. I have had the Pacs for 15 years and still going strong............Just like the man said, take care of your boots. They are your first line of defense in the woods..........They can make a real difference between a great day and a day that totally sucks........


----------



## madhatte

After a few boots from here and there over the years, I think I have decided to not use any boot not built in Spokane for work. Seems a pretty safe guideline so long as I pretend that craft outfits like Kulien's don't exist. 

(somebody remind me somewhere over beers to tell my Kulien's story)


----------



## Humptulips

So they soak up water, stretch like crazy and hurt your feet. And then I hear cadillac of caulk shoes. Are you serious?
To top it off I hear them compared to WESCOs which are and have always been junk.
God I wish they still made Hi-Lines and Johnsons so you could see what a good pair of caulks is like.
FYI Kuliens may be the best now but they weren't anything special 40 years ago.


----------



## 2dogs

Humptulips said:


> So they soak up water, stretch like crazy and hurt your feet. And then I hear cadillac of caulk shoes. Are you serious?
> To top it off I hear them compared to WESCOs which are and have always been junk.
> God I wish they still made Hi-Lines and Johnsons so you could see what a good pair of caulks is like.
> FYI Kuliens may be the best now but they weren't anything special 40 years ago.


 
What do you really think?:tongue2:

I love my White's but since you don't is there a better boot? One that doesn't sell for $8-900.00. I could not justify that kind of price. BTW water is not really an issue here.


----------



## Humptulips

Well, I guess you settle for what you can get. It's just hard for me to keep quiet when I hear all the flowery accolades heaped on shoes that are inferior. I know "they are the best" but they are all inferior to what used to available and yes Kuliens ain't what they used to be either.


----------



## 2dogs

I am imagining this...
Conan! (Humptulips!) What is best? 
To see your enemies driven before you, to see their forest in flames, to hear 
the lamentations of the girly men in their cheap White's boots!


----------



## Sport Faller

2dogs said:


> I am imagining this...
> Conan! (Humptulips!) What is best?
> To see your enemies driven before you, to see their forest in flames, to hear
> the lamentations of the girly men in their cheap White's boots!


 
aaaahhh, days of high adventure whilst wearing Kuliens, theeees ees a good thing


----------



## slowp

I believe I once had a pair of Kerns?? I found them in a store in Everett and they were on sale. I think I got them just because they were the first pair I saw available in my size. They were never broken in. My feet conformed. I'm not sure what happened to them.


----------



## Humptulips

slowp said:


> I believe I once had a pair of Kerns?? I found them in a store in Everett and they were on sale. I think I got them just because they were the first pair I saw available in my size. They were never broken in. My feet conformed. I'm not sure what happened to them.



Currins I think. Notorious for being hard on the feet. I came real close to buying a pair once but they were a half size to small.


----------



## Humptulips

2dogs said:


> I am imagining this...
> Conan! (Humptulips!) What is best?
> To see your enemies driven before you, to see their forest in flames, to hear
> the lamentations of the girly men in their cheap White's boots!



All I really want is to not have wet feet or shoes that stretch out of shape. Is that too much to ask?
You would understand if you didn't live in the desert.:tongue2:


----------



## Gologit

Humptulips said:


> All I really want is to not have wet feet or shoes that stretch out of shape. Is that too much to ask?
> You would understand if you didn't live in the desert.:tongue2:


 
Wet feet? Whats that?


----------



## sierratree

well, shows what little i know..............i just thought of the usual whites, nicks, wesco, etc. i didn't realize there are other great boot makers out there..............i stand humble before you..


----------



## ShaneLogs

I have never had White's but I have had Dakota's, Wolverines and now I have Chippewas!


----------



## floyd

I wore custom whites for 20 yr then switched to custom spring heel wescos. I did not need the high arch any longer.

Used to call the whites limousines for my feet.


----------



## mingo

Those Whites will be tough on your feet for a week or so then you'll love them. Oil or grease them every day until they break in.


----------

